# High fat, low carb, low protein.



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Is this the cure for reactive hypoglycemia?


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Why low protein?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Devin87 said:


> Why low protein?


Well, if you're hypoglycemic, it's hard for you to process protein or so I've read anyway. Is paleo low protein?


----------



## Foodie_Kid (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually if you are hypoglycemic you have to have protein because you will be able to get most of the glucose your body needs through protein(and fat). It's a process called gluconeogenesis. Carry a bag of peanuts, that should help with your case.

And Paleo diet is mostly a high protein, low carb diet. Although you can find some that are low protein if you want it that way. I've been always concerned with my health, and I've tried it. It's a really nice way to go about things.

Paleo Cookbooks | Cook Like a Cave Man


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Unless you're epileptic it's probably not a good idea to stay away from protein.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

chip said:


> Is this the cure for reactive hypoglycemia?


No.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> No.


What is?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

chip said:


> What is?


The low protein part is pretty dumb.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

There's not a single instance where I can think of any physician or dietician recommending a low protein diet. Every diet should have protien consuming at least a third of their daily caloric intake.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Best diet I ever heard? No. 

Will it cure hypoglycemia? There's a potential as an improvement. 

I think it will be slightly healthier than "high carb, low fat, low protein" anyway.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> There's not a single instance where I can think of any physician or dietician recommending a low protein diet. Every diet should have protien consuming at least a third of their daily caloric intake.


Actually physicians used to recommend a fat based diet for epileptics. Apparently heavy ketosis makes people not seize...


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> Actually physicians used to recommend a fat based diet for epileptics. Apparently heavy ketosis makes people not seize...


That's what I've read. I've been trying to do ketosis and there is hype about it being dangerous but only if you eat the wrong kinds of fat.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

DiamondDays said:


> Actually physicians used to recommend a fat based diet for epileptics. Apparently heavy ketosis makes people not seize...


You can achieve ketosis by eliminating carbohydrates and simple sugars. Not to mention there's an abundance of essential fats in animal proteins that are not replicated in plant food.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Also- What do you guys think about eating right according to your blood type? I was doing some research about the characteristics of my blood type, RH negative, and it matches with me and so does the diet. I can't have eggs and that's one of the things rh negatives need to avoid. I will be looking into this further and update


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

chip said:


> That's what I've read. I've been trying to do ketosis and there is hype about it being dangerous but only if you eat the wrong kinds of fat.


Are you epileptic? If not you need to eat lots of protein.



android654 said:


> You can achieve ketosis by eliminating carbohydrates and simple sugars. Not to mention there's an abundance of essential fats in animal proteins that are not replicated in plant food.


I know. But apparently it worked best when the epileptic was in very deep ketosis, and to achieve that you have to at least minimize proteins. I'm in no way going to tell someone it's a good idea not to eat protein...


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> Are you epileptic? If not you need to eat lots of protein.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. But apparently it worked best when the epileptic was in very deep ketosis, and to achieve that you have to at least minimize proteins. I'm in no way going to tell someone it's a good idea not to eat protein...



No, but when I eat tons of protein, it makes my reactive hypoglycemia worse.  What seems to help immensely is eating a diet of steak and meat, though, and also some green vegetables on the side.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

chip said:


> No, but when I eat tons of protein, it makes my reactive hypoglycemia worse.  What seems to help immensely is eating a diet of steak and meat, though, and also some green vegetables on the side.


So eat even more fat then...


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> So eat even more fat then...


I can't pin point which fats are the healthiest. I suppose fish and steak? Avocado? Although avocado doesn't sit well in my stomach.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

chip said:


> I can't pin point which fats are the healthiest. I suppose fish and steak? Avocado? Although avocado doesn't sit well in my stomach.


Just keep away from trans-fats and all that crap and you'll be fine.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> Just keep away from trans-fats and all that crap and you'll be fine.


Thank you  I guess canola oil is out of the question and butter? I use olive oil, though.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

chip said:


> Thank you  I guess canola oil is out of the question and butter? I use olive oil, though.


Why wouldn't they be OK?


----------

